# Synthesis of Phenylacetic acid from Mandelic acid (small scale)



## William Dampier

*Reaction scheme:*





*Synthesis:*
1. Mandelic acid (15,0 g) was dissolved in hypophosphorous acid 85% aq (15 ml).











2. Iodine (15 g) was added in a small portions, whilst heating at reflux for 1 hour.









3. The solution was poured over cold water and the crude product recrystallised from hot water to yield a colourless crystalline product 10 g.


----------

